# Ten Year Old Nigerian Doe Conformation



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She's a bit fuzzy in these pictures, but I would like to get some opinions  

I think she had mastitis in the past, her udder doesn't feel right. So if that changes her udder keep that in mind please. 
And I swear, she has a better medial than the hair lets you see, and she does have a nice brisket, she wasn't happy about her pictures being taken, plus she was squeezing her legs together. Goofy girl


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Her neck blends much better into her withers.. Dunno why it looks like that in the pics!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is a pretty girl! Looks good for 10 years old!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks Karen


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

That is a solid looking doe! I love the expression of exasperated tolerance on her face. :laugh:

How tall is she? She looks rather tall, but her handler might be short.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Axykatt said:


> That is a solid looking doe! I love the expression of exasperated tolerance on her face. :laugh:
> 
> How tall is she? She looks rather tall, but her handler might be short.


She is solid! I prefer the solid style goat over the 'new better style' goat that looks like it would snap in half if it jumped off something wrong 

Her 'handler' is my little brother, who is ten. Not exactly sure how tall she is, but she is under the height limit


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh yes she was very impressed with getting her picture taken :laugh:


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Ah yes! If that is a ten year old then she's perfect height. If that had been a grown person handling her she would be the biggest mini I'd seen so far.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I can only hope that my Nigi's hold up that well.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I sure they will in your care, Amy  But honestly, I haven't really done anything special! So I am sure genetics play a part as well.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

bump again


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Technically, you're not supposed to bump your own thread more than once every three days, I think, :lol: but I know how hard it is not too ( don't tell anyone, but I've done it too! ) just messing with you. 

I might try judging her later when I'm on the computer-it's easier.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Okay, here goes: 


CONS:
steep rump
toes out in back
neck could be just a tad longer, but not bad
could use a little more dairy character
could use a little more arch and width in the escutcheon, -even though she isn't standing quite naturally, I'm accounting for that. 

PROS:
nice topline, level anyway, if not uphill
Nicely blended throughout
nice depth, could use a little more in the rear barrel?
nice rear leg angulation
correct bite, looks like
thurls are nice
feminine head
strong stance

Well, I think that's all I can do for now. I can't really see her hips, pins or front end without more pics, so can't judge that. I think she's really nice! The only thing I noticed right off was the steep rump. :shrug:
None of her faults are huge or glaring.
And did I mention she's cute? :lol:


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Oh, I forgot to say I'm still learning about udders, so I didn't venture there. 
I think her rear attachments are lacking, but her teat placement looks good.  That's as far as I'm gonna go right now.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I think that is fair  I think her rump is the main fault in her body, but it's hard to find a nigerian around here that doesn't have a steep rump unless they were shipped in. I found a nice buck for stud service near me so I think that he will improve her rump and her udder. 
Here's a few more pics. Still learning to set her up as you can see  

Her legs look funny in this one, not how she always is, don't worry  

Udder is not anywhere near full in this picture, I promise you


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Pros
Good spring of rib
Pins are good
Nice front end assembly

Cons
Hmm, okay I'd say her hips are a little on the narrow side
And in that last pic it looks like her teats wing out a bit, but not too bad

I think that's it.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

You did a good job!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Just wanted to bump in here and add that you need to forgive a bit for her age. For her age she is exceptionally well built, and you can see the longevity bred into this doe. She looks healthy and fit, I'd say productively she's got a few years left. The udder looks great. With age, attachments weaken, and tissues stretch, production decreases, but I bet about 4 years old she had a fabulous udder! Teats are good. Rump looks ok for an older lady. Like I said, you need to forgive her age. Her legs have weakened some, which gives a slouched appearance through the rump area. She's sharp and angular. Exceptionally feminine. You've got a heck of a girl there. Breed her to the best you can find.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> Just wanted to bump in here and add that you need to forgive a bit for her age. For her age she is exceptionally well built, and you can see the longevity bred into this doe. She looks healthy and fit, I'd say productively she's got a few years left. The udder looks great. With age, attachments weaken, and tissues stretch, production decreases, but I bet about 4 years old she had a fabulous udder! Teats are good. Rump looks ok for an older lady. Like I said, you need to forgive her age. Her legs have weakened some, which gives a slouched appearance through the rump area. She's sharp and angular. Exceptionally feminine. You've got a heck of a girl there. Breed her to the best you can find.


That's great to hear!  I was planning on AI'ing her this year, but I just can't afford it this year. Maybe that can be my Christmas present next year 
I did find a nice buck near me that she will have a date with in a couple months  Scroll to the bottom, and then a little farther to see dam/sire.
http://redrailfarm.homestead.com/AGS-Goats.html I'm already excited to see babies and she isn't even bred yet :laugh: 
I contacted her breeder on facebook to see if she had any pictures of her mom, or her when she was younger, I'm just dieing to see!!


----------

